# Water temps



## SubmariNole (Jul 9, 2011)

What is the actual water temp in the Pcola area looking like for those who have dove recently? Starting to get all my gear ready for this diving season! Thanks


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Surface is 70's. Down to 100 fsw it is 68-70 depending on where you are.


----------

